

Seattle's famous wall of gum - d2viant
http://holykaw.alltop.com/seattles-famous-wall-o-gum

======
petercooper
There's one of those in San Luis Obispo too. It's as gross as you could
imagine. I've heard that attempts at removing it keep occurring though.

